# Samples of my pencil and colored pencil horse and pet portraits



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Those are really good .


----------



## Onyx_xo (Oct 27, 2020)

Very nice work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

quality portraits. how large are they?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

From a fellow artist; your talent is outstanding. I used to get into deep trouble in school for drawing horses in class instead of paying attention to my teachers😊


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh my gosh that's so good!! You are amazing! Makes me feel bad lol!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Holy cow! Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Alayna (Jun 10, 2021)

ree16 said:


> Hi I'm an artist who specializes in pencil and colored pencil horse and pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are absolute amazing!


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Your work is amazing!





tinyliny said:


> quality portraits. how large are they?


I do portraits in all sizes. The ones I posted are from 5 x 7 to 11 x 14 in size.


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)

Alayna said:


> Those are absolute amazing!


Thanks so much!


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)

Alayna said:


> Those are absolute amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)

Onyx_xo said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)

Some of my work


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow!!! Very nice work, you are definitely talented!


----------



## betito (May 6, 2021)

Hats off to your talent. Good Work!


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are really lovely, having both a great treatment of color, light,, value AND accurate attention to anatomical details.
You take care to eliminate unnecessary background stuff. These are excellent portraits. 
what are the sizes? about how long does it take to do one?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Those are beautiful! You have a wonderful gift


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> They are really lovely, having both a great treatment of color, light,, value AND accurate attention to anatomical details.
> You take care to eliminate unnecessary background stuff. These are excellent portraits.
> what are the sizes? about how long does it take to do one?


Sizes of the drawings above range from 5 x 7 to 20 x 20. As far as how long it takes to create one, it's hard to measure. It depends on the size, subject and the amount of detail in each subject.


----------



## ree16 (May 14, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> Those are beautiful! You have a wonderful gift


Thank you so much!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

These are quite stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

These are beautiful! Wow!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

As a fellow artist, I can attest to the fact that you have a rare talent. Your portraits are incredibly lifelike; they almost look like photographs!
I hope you consider entering some of your illustrations in art shows.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Those are just splendid! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh those are beautiful! The pencil drawings of the horses is just incredible! Do you ever take on work to draw people’s horses/ pets for a fee? You are unbelievably talented, what a gift…..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gottaquarter said:


> Oh my gosh those are beautiful! The pencil drawings of the horses is just incredible! Do you ever take on work to draw people’s horses/ pets for a fee? You are unbelievably talented, what a gift…..



I believe she has said she takes on commissions.


----------



## pnr (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh my word. Amazing, amazing, amazing. You are very talented.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Absolutely stunning!


----------

